# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Çfarë arme ju pëlqen më shumë kur luani?

## KOKASHTA

*Pershendetje te nderuar forumista qe luani counter strike ! Kisha nje pyetje per ju te gjithe qe luani Counter Strike ? Cfare arme ju pelqen me shume dhe me cfare pistolete e kompinoni ate ( Behet fjale gjithnje kur keni leket e mjaftueshme ) ! Mua per vete ne fusha te medha dhe me strategji me pelqen AWP kombinuar me De Eagle ! Me pelqen dhe B 4 2 kombinuar me Glock ! Pershendetje nga Kokashta !*

----------


## mad

meqe e paske kaq ne zemer kete:.......
e shof qe e pake qefin nga ana e terroristeve, sepse B-4-2 per CT nuk egziston!  :ngerdheshje: 
per mua, nqs nuk kam leke te mjaftueshme per 1 raund, nuk zgjedh arme primare, i fus nje DesertEagle .50, dhe nje O-2, she shume shume *.*
dhe pastaj raundin tjeter, jam mese i sigurt qe do kem $$ te mjaftueshme per B-4-3(CT) ose B-4-1(T).........
gjithsesi per cdo tip harte dhe stil te luajturi ka pajisje me arme te caktuara.
psh:  neper hartat trainning..........dmth ato te voglat.........MAC10 eshte mese perfekt......nuk te siguroj qe do mbetesh gjalle, por ama para se te vrasin, do kesh kapur te pakten 2-3 HS.

{^_^}

----------


## KOKASHTA

Bravo lale ! Me pelqen me armet qe luan ! Por te keshillosh te perdoresh me shume Awp-ne sepse eshte shume e nevojshme per ty nese do te behesh nje lojtari i mire ! Sepse me awp  duket sa shenje ke dhe sa mire manovron por dhe me keto arme qe perdor ti prape mire je  :buzeqeshje:  ! Shoncet une me ty i kam lal por nuk e di a i ke ti me mua , hajd se po te jap nje mundesi te vogel qe te kesh pak shprese te me rrahesh ! Une do rri me glock ( pistoleta e T ) ndersa ti merr carme te duash ! Hajd shendet dhe meso me shume te luash ! Rrushpket by Kokashta

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

Glock, Usp
Ak-47 , Aug

Kaq Te Tjerat Jane Kot Nuk Me Pelqejne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

Kokashta, te uroj te behesh nje lojtar i madh ne CS, dhe do zoti te jep edhe buke kjo gje!
une deklarata te tilla nuk jap ne publik.  :buzeqeshje: 
shpresoj dhe uroj, qe nje dite do te kemi mundesine te ulemi ne te njejtin LAN!

se shpejti...

{^_^}

----------


## REJDI

b 4 - 1 , b - 4 - 6 , b - 4 - 3 , b - 1 - 3 

Arme class !  :ngerdheshje: 

Rejdi

----------


## SiLv3r

Me pelqejne mendimet tuaja !
Kur jam (CT) lojen e pare blej gjithmone nje granate dhe pinca  :buzeqeshje:  pastaj nqs fitojme lojen e pare,lojen  e dyte marr direkt armen time te preferuar M4A1 :P
Kur jam (T...) lojen e pare blej gjithmone antiplumb dhe nqs fitojme lojen e dyte te vje kallashi Ak47 ene dal ke dera e de_aztec me SmOkeR ene te sqarojme :P
Armet e preferuara te mia jane :
M4A1 , Ak47, Desert Eagle, Awp,keto arme jua siguroj qe di ti perdor mire  :buzeqeshje:  ,
pastaj per arme te tjera kam cunat e ekipit :P

----------


## SiLv3r

rejdi ti je shume dele :P

----------


## KOKASHTA

*Ahahah ! Ja re rejdi se me ty kapem une per Counter Strike ! Dhe keta qe te njohin te thone qe je shume dele si ka mundesi :P ! Ndersa ty mad desha te te them qe une Counter Strike nuk luaj per te ngrene buk mer lal ! Une luaj thjeshte per qef ! Ti mendohu para se te shkruash lale se ajo qe ke shkrojtur ti mua me ofendon keshtu qe shif kur shkruan here tjeter ! Se di nese ti luan CS per te ngrene buke ! Ruspekt !*

----------


## La_Lune

Lali mos me dil perpara po pata nje B-3-1 se te kepus :P 
Arme tjeter qe me pelqen eshte dhe B-4-3  :ngerdheshje: 
Ds per snajperin shume rralle e kam marre .. sdi ta perdor mire  :shkelje syri: 

Tung

----------


## SiLv3r

La Lune cke ti lali se ta mesoj una me SmOkeRinjOn :P
SmOkeri ti shkul dhomet me Ak47 una me M4a1  :buzeqeshje: 
LoooooOOOOOoooL

----------


## REJDI

i gjo skuptova un ketu ! me falni !!!

kokashta fjala `dele` perdoret shume ne tr , dhe pothuajse te gjithe e perdorim me njeri tjetrin . mbase aty tek ti jo . Dhe asnjeri nga keto qe me thot mu ketu dele sme ka pa tu lujt cs , thjeshte e perdorin per ironi. Apo s`eshte e vertet silver ?!

Rejdi

----------


## La_Lune

> La Lune cke ti lali se ta mesoj una me SmOkeRinjOn :P
> SmOkeri ti shkul dhomet me Ak47 una me M4a1 
> LoooooOOOOOoooL



Ju po !! ...
 :sarkastik:  

Mgjate u be kohe qe nuk luaj edhe pse ter diten Cs kam perpara syve :P


Rejdi o DELE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Keto Te Dyja Me Shume B - 4 - 4 Dhe B - 4 - 6

----------


## SiLv3r

> i gjo skuptova un ketu ! me falni !!!
> 
> kokashta fjala `dele` perdoret shume ne tr , dhe pothuajse te gjithe e perdorim me njeri tjetrin . mbase aty tek ti jo . Dhe asnjeri nga keto qe me thot mu ketu dele sme ka pa tu lujt cs , thjeshte e perdorin per ironi. Apo s`eshte e vertet silver ?!
> 
> Rejdi


Po me lale :P

----------


## REJDI

e pra  :perqeshje: 

po gjithesesi do e bejme nje kampionat  :perqeshje: 

Rejdi

----------


## REJDI

la_lune te hongsha zemren ty ishalla :d

Ste imagjinoj dot ty duke lujt cs loooooooooool  :perqeshje: 

kisssssssss tyve  :shkelje syri: 

Rejdi

----------


## La_Lune

> la_lune te hongsha zemren ty ishalla :d
> 
> Ste imagjinoj dot ty duke lujt cs loooooooooool 
> 
> kisssssssss tyve 
> 
> Rejdi



Hihihihihi behem e keqe kur luaj prandaj ruhu :P  :kryqezohen:  
kiss kalamo i shpajffff

----------


## Dito

Per mua ne counter-strike eshte B-4-6 si arme qe jep siguri ne asgjesim por duke perdorur dhe komanden cs_slave 999 :buzeqeshje: 

Dito.

----------


## LeNNoN

Snajperi per mua mban kampjon  :buzeqeshje: 




LeNNoN !

----------

